# Does Aquasoil...



## DiPpY eGgS (Jun 3, 2005)

I've heard that aquasoil looses it's nutrient value in 6 months without substrate additives. Is this true? Has anyone used power sand/aquasoil without say, tourmaline BC? 

Also, I was wondering if aquasoil looses it's acidic quality over time. 

1 more  Has anyone had any problems with it turning to mush, or breaking down to the point where it is hard to work with?

Thanks in advance, anyone who can help.. because this stuff ain't cheap by a long shot.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Jun 3, 2005)

nobody? :-\"


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Jun 3, 2005)

ok, since no one wants to throw in 2 cents here,... 

can anyone tell me the best, or a proper way to set up powersand/aquasoil substrate?


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

The reason no one is replying to your topic is because you posted it in ADG's forum which is made specifically for the sponsor to answer your question. If you want a more general view I would be more than happy to move your thread to the Substrate forum.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Jun 3, 2005)

whoops, lol sorry yes please move it thank you


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Since no one has replied, I'll try my best to answer your questions.

For one, any substrate will lose it's nutrients if plants are relying on the substrate for their nutrient supply. That's why we recommend dosing through the water column, not only because submersed plants obtain most of their nutrients from the water column but because the substrate should be used only as back up (if you forget to dose, vacation, etc.). I'm not sure if it AquaSoil supplies the nutrients, last I remember is that the PowerSand supplies all the nutrients while AquaSoil acts as a water softner (adsorbing Ca and Mg ions). I know people who have used AquaSoil without PowerSand, try http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum/ . The members there have a lot more expierence with ADA than us; ADA products are fairly new here.

Regarding acidity, I'm sure it loses it's buffering capacity over time as it becomes saturated with Mg and Ca ions. Probably after a month or two.

The average AquaSoil lasts 12-16 months, it breaks down fairly easily if you replant a lot.

HTH


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

AS has CEC and the PS adds macro nutrients for the start up phase.


Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Jun 3, 2005)

thanks guys


----------

